# Odyssey Black Series-i # 7 Putter



## boggybop (Feb 28, 2009)

Strengths:
Easy alignment
Great looking when behind the ball

Weaknesses:
Terrible headcover

Iâ€™ve been playing the Odyssey Black Series-i # 7 Putter for 3 months now and thus far I have been very impressed, however most of these rounds have been played on winter greens, so the results could be unrepresentative.
The putter has an unusual design, which could be classified as an elongated divot tool!  Personally I like the unusual head-shape, especially as it acts as a weight distributor and a decent ball scoop.  These tungsten steel â€˜fangsâ€™ lower the centre of gravity and produce a higher MOI which keeps the putter stable on impact.  The face is equipped with a tour insert which adds feel and should boost performance.

I have been pleased with the roll produced; it seems to be pure and not â€˜bobblyâ€™ like some other putters.  Although this putter doesnâ€™t have the roll of a Yes! C Groove, it still is by no means poor at what it does.   Personally I think putters are all about individual choice.  I have found the club to produce optimal results, and the same feel off the face every shot.

Overall Iâ€™m pleased, apart from the dodgy headcover â€“ for some reason the inside is made out of wool, which gets caked in mud!


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 28, 2009)

But you do get a poker chip of a ball marker though!

I have the White Hot No7, which I must admit is an excellent ball scoop from the ditches.

The only thing I had difficulty with was judging the length of putts with the insert in the club, especially when using soft balls. But it was accurate as far as direction was concerned.

Now I have the putter I always wanted, the Odessey is sat in the cupboard.


----------

